# post workout meal time



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

what is the correct amount of time between putting down the dumbell and picking up some food?

currently im finishing in the gym and drinking a shake with malto on the drive home (45mins) and then eating when i get in, roughly an hour after iv finished, but would there be anything wrong with packing up my post workout meal and eating as soon as i leave the gym (within ten mins of finishing) would this be ok or are there some problems?

cheers


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Personally i like to leave about 45mins to an hour after excersising before eating, just cuz i like to chill a bit before eating and let my body settle down. I always just have a decent shake immediately post workout, then meal an hour later.


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

aii thats what iv been doing but i feel it would be more convinient for me to have it within about 15mins of finishing in the gym, plus itl give me chance to get another meal into my day as im struggling bulking atm

aslong as no one has any real objections/reasons not to do it i feel it would be beneficial to me


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

bump


----------

